
Ask HN: Resources on describing bugs to engineering teams - ericlamb89
I&#x27;m currently a PM at a small startup. We have a 20 person engineering team that works in a separate office from the business team (sales, product, etc).<p>I manage a team of 2 product analysts who help with QA, booking bug tickets, and documenting user stories.<p>The analysts are fairly new to working with engineers, and are having trouble clearly communicating with them. Specifically, they struggle with booking bug tickets. I find that they don&#x27;t have an intuitive sense of a few things:<p>1. How to investigate an issue prior to reporting it to the engineers
2. Which details to include in the description to make things easier on the engineer
3. Which things to EXCLUDE that are confusing or potential red herrings<p>...etc<p>My goal is to write up a training doc that will get the stuff out of my head and into theirs. However, I&#x27;m sure there are already good resources on this topic. Does anyone have suggestions of where to start?
======
bigjump
If they are on windows you could try the built in Problem Steps Recorder -
psr.exe

[https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/mspfe/2013/03/22/uncover...](https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/mspfe/2013/03/22/uncovering-
a-hidden-gem-psr-exe/)

